# Serbia Open 2012 - first official



## AbstractAlg (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello cubers,

I'm happy to announce that first official WCA competition in Serbia will soon be held.

*Serbia Open will be held in Belgrade, on 12th of May 2012.*

Registration has already began, ~45% of slots have been filled in only one day. 

For more details visit this site: http://serbiaopen.comuf.com/

Competition is open for everyone and events are: 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 4x4, 5x5, SQ1, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic.

Happy cubing!


----------

